# hello



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a34/scarcrow/surrey%20dump/?action=view&current=AVI_0003.flv


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

some of that looks a lil deep! you got your bike snorkeled?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

At first I thought it was the Blair Witch Project...lol

Is that a helmet cam? 

I want to get one cause the pictures are awsome!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn::rockn:Freakin Sweet that mud hole was like a mile long:rockn::rockn:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats what i am talking about:rockn:


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Kinda looks and sounds like the GoPro camera.....


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes it is a GoPro camera


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

it was funny the frogs wore jumping all over ended up with frog eggs on my foot rests


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

cool vid and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice 
that sounded awsome!!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

:rockn:NICE CLIP DUDE. YOUR BIKE SOUNDS SWEET:rockn:


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

cool vid!:bigok:


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats cool, whats rough cost for those things?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Kurly said:


> Thats cool, whats rough cost for those things?


$200.00 and up.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

COOL VID!!!:rockn:


----------

